# Need power steering pump for 445



## Rudy2 (May 18, 2010)

I need a power steering pump for my Long tractor model 445, 4WD version. The pump appears to be a Borg Warner and as far as I can see it is model SR16B5CS43L. Or it might be R16B5CS43L. The stamping is unclear. It also has another number, 03001. Can anyone supply this pump? Maybe another model or brand of pump would work? Thanks.


----------



## Rebeldad1 (Mar 16, 2010)

is the power steering pump separate of the hydraulic pump?
I have a Long 360 that has a pump for hydraulics that also supplies the power steering.


----------

